# White Fuzzy Growth



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm air drying a wheel of cheese before I wax it. Just noticed today it has a white maybe powdery like substance on part of it. Is it the start of mold, should I wax it and take my chances?

In full disclosure, I went crazy with the annatto and used 1.5 TABLEspoons of it. LOL So the cheese is almost neon orange. Perhaps that white fuzz is always there and I just never noticed because normally my cheddars are white. But sometimes yellow is fun. And very orange is very fun!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Take a clean cloth and dip it in vinegar and wipe the surface. 
Don't get it really wet just wipe with slightly damp towel- not paper as the paper will shred up and stick on the cheese. 
L~


----------

